#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > The Family Room >  >  Baby gate in BKK where?

## cimboc

I'm after a baby gate to stop my young one getting out the front door of our apartment. Not really fussed on style but all I've seen so far is a 3300 baht gate at ToysRus in Centralworld.

If your not sure what I'm talking about here's a link of a few different styles
Baby Gates - Babies"R"Us

Cheers!

----------


## kingwilly

try the Australian and New Zealand Womens group, they have a baby stuff swap club ... i think.

----------


## kingwilly

linky

Australian-New Zealand Women's Group

----------


## cimboc

cheers mate looked at them plus bambi with no luck.

----------


## MeMock

Why don't you just teach him not to go outside  :Wink:

----------


## cimboc

gee that was worth coming back to check replies....

well done MM!

----------


## MeMock

Well I am actually being serious mate.

I knew you would ark up BUT wouldn't that be easier and cheaper?

----------


## kingwilly

3000 gate is prolly not all that bad all things considered.

I think I bought one in aus and brought it over when I had my kid.

----------


## Whiteshiva

Mothercare sells a good one, but it is pricy.

If you can wait a year, I'll sell you two for a good discount...... :Smile:

----------


## thehighlander959

Forward planning I have gates built at the tops and bottom of my stairs in the house.I put the gates in as part of the house design. The babies can now crawl around upstairs or downstairs but cannot get up or down the stairs.

----------

